# how to figure correct motor date



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

How do I know what date code to look for to get the correct motor for my car. I have phs documentation but dont know how to decode. My vin tag says 11 e for the build date, is this the date I should look for in an engine block..


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

11 e is a 5th week November production date, in late 66 pontiac did not use the letter I for date coding the blocks. So I would look for a block date code starting with the letter L for November or a late K for the end of October. The motor was cast a few weeks earlier than the car's build date so anything 1 to 4 weeks prior should be acceptable. The block casting number should also be located on the distributor pad next to the date code. The casting number was relocated behind the #8 cylinder about mid year of the 67 production.


----------

